# It's All Happening-----finally



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

After 5 months of waiting on machines and weather, look what arrived at my place this morning.






The new brewery shed construction begins today..............Ye esssss

Off to play in the dirt, might have to postpone the planned brewday tomorrow :lol:


----------



## reviled (12/5/09)

Wooohoo, good stuff Screwy, you must be absolutely stoked after such a long wait! :icon_cheers: 

Will have to have a beer or four tonight to celebrate for ya...


----------



## white.grant (12/5/09)

Looks like some serious digging going on there Screwy. Hope the sun keeps shining.

cheers

grant


----------



## Cocko (12/5/09)

Awesome Screwy, grats!

What is it going to have a multi-level underground carpark... that's some serious digging equipment for a 'shed' :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

WooHoo! :icon_chickcheers: 

Screwy I think you might need some BIGGER machinery mate!

That's a baby 12 tonner excavator but it's sure gunna make a nice mess of ya lawn unfortunately! <_<

I hope it all goes well.


----------



## raven19 (12/5/09)

Just a lazy 20-ish tonne Excavator eh? Looks the goods, cant wait to see the finished product!

I am expecting something massive with that kind of machinery at work...!


----------



## bonj (12/5/09)

Awesome Screwy! Good to see the re-birth of a brewery taking place.


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

Thanks guys will keep you posted with pics, 

Chappo and Raven, think the 312B is 30,000 odd pounds so around 13.5 Tons

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (12/5/09)

Awesome Screwy, is it not raining down there now, it is up here... <_<


----------



## winkle (12/5/09)

2 chamber cellar under the shed slab?


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

Anymore updated photo's screwy?


----------



## T.D. (12/5/09)

Crickey Chappo, its only been an hour!


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

TD hour my freckle try more like 1hour 23mins and 42secs.  Those machines should have made a dent by now? Come on Screwy photo's?


----------



## reviled (12/5/09)

Chappo said:


> TD hour my freckle try more like 1hour 23mins and 42secs.  Those machines should have made a dent by now? Come on Screwy photo's?



So where can I find the live feed? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

STOP HIM SCREWY HE HAS GONE TOO FAR!!!  






SWMBO is sooo going to notice it!


Chappo


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/5/09)

As a lunch break is taken, progress photo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/09)

Screwy...

If the 13Tone wont do the Jub, I have a mate who has a 40t digger, and another who has a D9 if things get a bit tough


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

Grass scrapped off, now for the serious stuff.


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/5/09)

Chappo said:


> STOP HIM SCREWY HE HAS GONE TOO FAR!!!
> 
> Chappo



Small point of order Chappo, is it possible to go too far when building a brewery/shed/brew shed/garage/workshop???

I don't think so.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

Looks like you have a fair bit of fall in the back yard Screwy. Are you retaining or just battering the banks off?


----------



## InCider (12/5/09)

Here is an artist's impression of the storage area...

No more NC cubes - it's all barrels now. So bloody hard to squeeze the air out with your knees though!


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

:lol: Sean, gonna be the Gumpy Man Shed :lol:

Chappo, both batter and retainer, shit loads of material due in tomorrow, ditched the idea of the cellar under the shed, might put it below grown further up the hill, will be easier.

Screwy

PS: Sean answer your PM's


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/5/09)

Must be that time of year Screwy. My shed won't be as big as yours though :lol: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Must be that time of year Screwy. My shed won't be as big as yours though :lol: !
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Man's gotta have a Tonka TDA :lol:


----------



## JoeG (12/5/09)

Nice work Screwy - its always grand when a plan comes together :icon_chickcheers: 

You must be itching to dust off the brewery - how are your stocks holding out?


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

JoeG said:


> Nice work Screwy - its always grand when a plan comes together :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> You must be itching to dust off the brewery - how are your stocks holding out?




Got down to bugger all Joe, but have brewed 90L in the last month, a prototype replica of Gympie Prize (as authentic as it can be to the 1885 brew) and Gympie Gold, low ABV Aussie Ale, both in kegs. Plus 45L of English Bitter in the fermenters. Had a brewday planned for tomorrow but postponed it die to playing in the dirt, hopefully I'll brew next week.

Screwy


----------



## Ross (12/5/09)

Can't wait to see the finished project Screwy. Looks like a road trip will be in order  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (12/5/09)

All that digging caused a Black hole


----------



## Tony (12/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Grass scrapped off, now for the serious stuff.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

How's the big dig going Screwy? Do we see any concrete on the horizon? Any updated photo's Screwy?

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (13/5/09)

More hold ups, material was full of rock, have to source more fill...................Monday :angry: 

Screwy


----------



## InCider (13/5/09)

Did you see me in that pic that Tony posted? That means I am in every shot ever posted on AHB!


----------



## kabooby (13/5/09)

Nice work Screwy. Look forward to seeing the finished project.

Kabooby


----------



## Zwickel (13/5/09)

Screwy, thats an awesome big Bagger :lol: :lol:  




(German language: Bagger= excavator)


----------



## Screwtop (13/5/09)

Zwickel said:


> Screwy, thats an awesome big Bagger :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That big bagger scared the shit out of the chooks :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (13/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> More hold ups, material was full of rock, have to source more fill...................Monday :angry:
> 
> Screwy


This should sort things out for you bloke :lol: .


----------



## PistolPatch (13/5/09)

Next swap to be held at ???

Mind you, I hope the first bed I ever had at a QLD Swap hasn't been demolished  

Oh. hold on Screwy, doesn't matter as I remember now that I didn't get lucky at your place!

I might as well keep turning up at Mrs Sqyre's where I know my own equipment is reliable and readily received. The maintenance is a killer but - just ask InCider!


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

Looking good Mike!

Definitely a brewday or swap at yours once complete 

Cheers!


----------



## Screwtop (18/5/09)

Latest update: He's phoned last night, can't make it again today, got another job to do, one that's been waiting for a while :angry: well I've been waiting for 4 months. He told me everything was organised for Monday morning, now this. The umpteenth time I've heard an excuse so told him to bugger off. Called another operator, he has 140M of fill ready to go and can start Tue. :icon_cheers: Funny, he seems to have time to come and get his machine today.

Screwy

Edit: 08:05 He's here, it's on :angry:


----------



## bindi (18/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Latest update: He's phoned last night, can't make it again today, got another job to do, one that's been waiting for a while :angry: well I've been waiting for 4 months. He told me everything was organised for Monday morning, now this. The umpteenth time I've heard an excuse so told him to bugger off. Called another operator, he has 140M of fill ready to go and can start Tue. :icon_cheers: Funny, he seems to have time to come and get his machine today.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> Edit: 08:05 He's here, it's on :angry:




Ok, what happened, what's the news?
First subject that's caught my attention on this forum for awhile.


----------



## bindi (19/5/09)

Bump, now what?


----------



## kabooby (19/5/09)

Maybe Screwy's at the bottom of one of those holes  

Hope everything Ok

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (19/5/09)

Well he took his machine and went, ripping up the front yard into the bargain. New guy arrived at 12.15 and very professionally measured up the yard with the dumpy and his builder measured up for retainingwalls etc. His quote this morning $36K sent him away to sharpen his pencil.

Screwy


----------



## reviled (19/5/09)

doesnt sound like fun at all


----------



## fraser_john (19/5/09)

Screwy, $36K sounds like a lot, for how big of a shed? Finished on the inside or just plain walls/roof, power included etc? What was the original quote?

My 6mx9m ended up being just over $20K once I included power and finishing the inside and a 2m concrete apron on one of the long sides.

john


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Well he took his machine and went, ripping up the front yard into the bargain. New guy arrived at 12.15 and very professionally measured up the yard with the dumpy and his builder measured up for retainingwalls etc. His quote this morning $36K sent him away to sharpen his pencil.
> 
> Screwy



$36K  Were they quoting on gold plated sleepers Screwy?

Sorry to say old mate but this rains gunna screw (pun intended) your plans up a bit I imagine. Might have to delay things till she's all dried out bugger it!  

I'm sure once the boys can get a start it will fly along!

Chappo


----------



## PHARSYDE (19/5/09)

Great thread Screwtop,

Keep us posted...

Can't wait to see finished project? that is if no more hold ups????

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/09)

Maybe you should change the thread to..

" It started, then stoped"


----------



## Screwtop (19/5/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Maybe you should change the thread to..
> 
> " It started, then stoped"




So shitty I could burn a stump Stu :lol: and to make matters worse - it's raining again.

Here's the breakdown:

Retaining walls 45lm 200x75 posts at 1.5m centres, 200x50 sleepers $8,952.00

Delivered fill $2,250.00

Excavator & Bobcat hire $1,200.00

Shed, Slab, Council etc $22,445.00

Additional slab (awning) $1,684.00

Total $36,531.00

Another builder quoting Thursday


----------



## staggalee (19/5/09)

InCider said:


> Did you see me in that pic that Tony posted? That means I am in every shot ever posted on AHB!







you`re not in this one.

stagga.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> So shitty I could burn a stump Stu :lol: and to make matters worse - it's raining again.




Shame I only have 9 to choose from... :unsure:


----------



## Leigh (19/5/09)

How bigs the shed screwtop? 

I've just completed this process...took 9months from choosing the shed to having it finished...now just got to run electricity, water and comms across to it and finish the inside...


----------



## kabooby (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Delivered fill $2,250.00



Check with local pool builders. Most will deliver fill for free. It saves them paying to get rid of it.

Kabooby


----------



## fraser_john (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Delivered fill $2,250.00



phht, having to pay for fill is bullsh%t, they get it for nothing as there is always a building site trying to get rid of it and they don't want to have to pay to take it to the tip, so that's $2,250 straight in the pocket!!!

Advertise for it in the local paper, clean fill needed, 30 cubic meters or whatever, you will be overrun with phone calls.

John


----------



## Benniee (19/5/09)

fraser_john said:


> phht, having to pay for fill is bullsh%t, they get it for nothing as there is always a building site trying to get rid of it and they don't want to have to pay to take it to the tip, so that's $2,250 straight in the pocket!!!



It all depends on what you are trying to do with it - and how long you can leave it to settle.

I don't want to hijack this thread, but I'm doing almost the exact same thing in my backyard at the moment - nice large shed for cars + brewing gear. Part of my DA approval was that the finish floor level of the shed needed to be 700mm higher than the existing ground - I live on a relatively flat block.

Spoke to an engineer and came up with a waffle-pod slab that would reduce the amount of fill needed, but I still needed around 300mm of fill underneath the pods. This fiil needs to be compacted and relatively easy to spread and work. If I'd chased "free" fill from another excavation mob it would have ended up a sticky mess of clay and soil which would no doubt continue to settle and compact over 6 months or so. In the end I had to get around 75t of road-base style fill brought in so it could be compacted and spread. Cost me just under $2000 for the fill and around $600 to spread it.

Chucked on a couple of pics - slab is poured now and I'm waiting on wall frames to arrive.



This is the site cleared



This is with all of the fill brought into the site



This is the completed slab.

Sorry - this ended up becoming a bit of a hijack.

Benniee


----------



## spog (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> So shitty I could burn a stump Stu :lol: and to make matters worse - it's raining again.
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...



just an idea buuuttt...
retaining wall post's/sleepers,i'm sure there,s a train track close by so steal em, saving 
$ 8,952

filling re kabooby saving $2,250

excavator etc. sorry no idea.

shed,steal one. slab cant help. council shoot em  . saving $10.000 ?

aditional slab, awning use pavers.(stolen of course) saving $1,684.

total savings of appox $21,202 see now you,re up and running.

...cheers...spog...... B)


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

kabooby said:


> Check with local pool builders. Most will deliver fill for free. It saves them paying to get rid of it.
> 
> Kabooby



Sorry kabooby but it's a bit like the old Castrol Oil ads Fills ain't Fills. I would rather a controlled fill over some soup from someone's backyard, ya just wouldn't know what you were getting. Plus having worked for a dodgy land developer I know the kind of stuff they use for bulk filling estates. 

Class 1 stabilised and certified fill currently costs around $68m3 if you can get it and that would be my choice. If screwy wanted to pier thru the fill to a substrata that would be suitable to support his structure then any fill might do. But then subsidence of that fill has the potential for hollowing under his slab which will be come an issue. Unfortunately in building there is always swings and round abouts, what you don't pay for here you end up paying for there.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/09)

I have to agree on the fill. 

When I built my 4 bay shed ( 14mx 6m ) I had to get fill as the ground had a gentle slope. In the end I got a truck and dog full of road base ( 30 cube ), which is the only thing really suitable under a slab. They spread it out and then spend a day with a wacker packer wetting and compacting it. The base was near as hard as concrete.

Clean fill will be a bitch as when it dries it will shrink, then expand when wet, causing the slab to crack and break

Better to spend the money now, than have to spend more latter....  

They other thing I did was to spec a higher wall height and wider,taller roller doors.. Glad I did in the long run...


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/09)

local councils usually have clean fill. you call em up and ask whats going at the moment.

or you ring a few companies that cart away fill and see if theres a job closer to you than the local tip. it saves them money on transport.

re saving on retaining wall. just get them to scrape out more than needed so its well away from the areas then go and retain it yourself.

itsnt great hearing what amatuer brewers think about building. im sure it like listening to megaswillers telling us how to brew. nfi.


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> itsnt great hearing what amatuer brewers think about building. im sure it like listening to megaswillers telling us how to brew. nfi.



True but so far no-one has suggested adding sugaz to the fill material or the concrete slab......

Cheers SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> True but so far no-one has suggested adding sugaz to the fill material or the concrete slab......
> 
> Cheers SJ



They tried that on Happy Tree Friends and it didn't work


----------



## kabooby (19/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Sorry kabooby but it's a bit like the old Castrol Oil ads Fills ain't Fills. I would rather a controlled fill over some soup from someone's backyard, ya just wouldn't know what you were getting. Plus having worked for a dodgy land developer I know the kind of stuff they use for bulk filling estates.
> 
> Class 1 stabilised and certified fill currently costs around $68m3 if you can get it and that would be my choice. If screwy wanted to pier thru the fill to a substrata that would be suitable to support his structure then any fill might do. But then subsidence of that fill has the potential for hollowing under his slab which will be come an issue. Unfortunately in building there is always swings and round abouts, what you don't pay for here you end up paying for there.
> 
> ...



Fair point chappo,

Who is this fill bloke anyway? :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

kabooby said:


> Who is this fill bloke anyway? :unsure:
> Kabooby




ROFL! :lol: 

Dunno but he has cost a truck load of money in the past!

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (19/5/09)

Like Chappo says fill ain't necessarily fill, some is free but they need 150 cubic metres. The slab is bored piers, adds to the cost considerably. Shed is 12 x 10

Screwy


----------



## fraser_john (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Like Chappo says fill ain't necessarily fill, some is free but they need 150 cubic metres. The slab is bored piers, adds to the cost considerably. Shed is 12 x 10
> 
> Screwy



Bored piers? Does that mean post holes with the shed frame in the hole and concreted? My neighbor had this set up and council refused the permit to pour the concrete as there were a few handfulls of dirt in the bottom of the holes! 

I love council so much.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Like Chappo says fill ain't necessarily fill, some is free but they need 150 cubic metres. The slab is bored piers, add to the costs considerably. Shed is 12 x 10
> 
> Screwy



Screwy has your Builder/Engineer considered screw piles? (no pun intended although it is funny) As it's a lightweight structure it may prove a cheaper option. I have found them to be very cost effective verse boring holes and fillin' 'em full of concrete in the past. 

http://www.steelfoundations.com.au/contact_us.html

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## brettprevans (19/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> True but so far no-one has suggested adding sugaz to the fill material or the concrete slab......
> 
> Cheers SJ


LMAO! mabe wwe've finally found a place for all those dead kittins and airlocks. bury them under your brewery. or even better, tins of goo. then you can say that your beer is made on beer (sorry bad carlton draft pun)


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/09)

Might be safer to wait till the rain's stopped


----------



## winkle (19/5/09)

I thought bored peers were the guys at work having to listen to me waffle on about brewing and beer tasting  .


----------



## reg (19/5/09)

Benniee said:


> It all depends on what you are trying to do with it - and how long you can leave it to settle.
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but I'm doing almost the exact same thing in my backyard at the moment - nice large shed for cars + brewing gear. Part of my DA approval was that the finish floor level of the shed needed to be 700mm higher than the existing ground - I live on a relatively flat block.
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why the floor had to be 700mm above existing ground.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/09)

How the hell do you get your car in when the shed is 700mm higher than the ground...thats over 2 feet...


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

I would suspect that Bennie's land is flood prone. 1:14 earth ramp will get you there.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (19/5/09)

Screw piers are used in some house slabs, builder made no mention of them. Usually the steel fixings for the portals are sunk in the piers so that may be why they use bored piers, either that of to meet council/engineering specs.

You should see the dam er site at present.......fark.....tanks are full too at least :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Screw piers are used in some house slabs, builder made no mention of them. Usually the steel fixings for the portals are sunk in the piers so that may be why they use bored piers, either that of to meet council/engineering specs.
> 
> You should see the dam er site at present.......fark.....tanks are full too at least :lol:



Ya poor bugger! This will cheer ya up a bit.

One of my companies projects has had 2 levels of basement car park disappear under an est 2.3m litres of water. A burst stormwater pipe undermined a shotcrete wall in the lower basement. Damn things completely flooded. Thankfully it happened very early this morning and all the subbies could get their tools out in time. Apparently the boys tell me it was looking like something out of the movie Posseidon. We are crossing our fingers that it hasn't undermined the road. You know the little lane way Ann St Brisbane FV!!!  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Benniee (19/5/09)

reg said:


> Just curious as to why the floor had to be 700mm above existing ground.



Yeah - As Chappo guessed we're on land that flooded recently. I live in Newcastle and my place was effected by the June storms in 2007. Plans are to ramp the driveway up to the finish height of the slab. The slab looks like this enormous monolithic blob rising up out of the ground at the moment.  

You've got a lot of fill required by the sounds of you job - one of the problems with a sloping site I guess. Has the builder considered doing a cut and fill, to try and reduce the amount of fill he needs to bring in?

In designing/planning mine I took the attitude that a structure is only as good as it's foundation, which in my case is the slab.I didn't scrimp or penny pinch in this area. If needed I can do that later by doing some of the grunt work myself, or going without some of the "luxuries" for a while.

It's good fun, enjoy it and take plenty of pics of the progress.

Benniee


----------



## Leigh (19/5/09)

I was lucky enough to have a neighbour putting in a pool, and even more lucky that the clay dug out was of the right type for filling my site...when the concreters turned up, they thought it was going to be an easy job because of how much fill was there...I laughed really hard when the borer wouldn't go through the surface LOL :lol: :lol: 

I've been lucky with my "free" fill to date...need about anouther 30-50m3, luckily no more "structural" fill...just filling holes etc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/09)

MMMM.......Clay


Nothing shrinks and expands like clay....


----------



## sqyre (20/5/09)

There is nothing more fun than building a Shed or a House...  
especially when contractors are involved... thats why i gave up after my slab went down and did everything else myself.

My slab is 6x12 and has that waffle style trenches around and across a few times..
Due to the soil test results i also have 36x 450mm concrete piers some as deep as 2.5metres dotted all over...
I had a bit of a nervous engineer as most of mine is a bit over-engineered in all aspects..as anyone who has been in it will vouch for..  

Anyway, keep soldiering on Screwy it will be worth it in the end... :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre...

P.S. its not 2 storey is it? just wondering...


----------



## lczaban (20/5/09)

winkle said:


> I thought bored peers were the guys at work having to listen to me waffle on about brewing and beer tasting  .



:icon_offtopic: They were only bored peers because they weren't able to imbibe themselves with samples of the beers you were describing :icon_cheers: 

BTW - since when were our fellow surveyors ever bored talking about beer?? Seems almost sacrilegious to me... While I'm on my band wagon, they should bring back handing out long necks at surveyors institute meetings again :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (20/5/09)

GravityGuru said:


> :icon_offtopic: They were only bored peers because they weren't able to imbibe themselves with samples of the beers you were describing :icon_cheers:
> 
> BTW - since when were our fellow surveyors ever bored talking about beer?? Seems almost sacrilegious to me... While I'm on my band wagon, they should bring back handing out long necks at surveyors institute meetings again :icon_drunk:



Not the surveyors - bloody digital imagery section. <_< 
One of my mates has got a ground mark fixed on his bar out at Bunya (2nd order I think) .
Sorry for going OT, hope the tides not still rising up there.


----------



## InCider (20/5/09)

staggalee said:


> View attachment 27264
> 
> 
> you`re not in this one.
> ...



Bugger. That's a first. You're all to pretty for me anyway....  

Screwy,

My horse stable/ shed is not on the town plan! Save some coin!

Double bugger. Just outed myself  

At least I'm not a cross dresser.


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/09)

winkle said:


> I thought bored peers were the guys at work having to listen to me waffle on about brewing and beer tasting  .



Lots of bored peers around Gumpy since I arrived Perry :lol:




sqyre said:


> P.S. its not 2 storey is it? just wondering...



No Bruce, don't worry it won't come anywhere near the Woodhill Wonderbar :lol:




InCider said:


> Double bugger. Just outed myself
> 
> At least I'm not a cross dresser.



You are so a cross dresser :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/5/09)

InCider said:


> ...At least I'm not a cross dresser.




Bugger just outed yourself again! :lol: 

Wub Chap Chap


----------



## InCider (20/5/09)

Triple Bugger :lol: 

I'm a no-chill, olive oil, fire extinguisher, home-made fridgemate using cross -dresser.

And I shag sheep. h34r:


----------



## NickB (20/5/09)

And you suck socks.....h34r:


----------



## InCider (20/5/09)

Bite my socks!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (21/5/09)

lol only you sean ..


----------



## Screwtop (21/5/09)

Yeah you're a sock tucker and a cork sorker Sean :lol:

er.....ah......oh the shed...............well another builder is quoting today, the last one sharpened his pencil and managed to get down to just over $30K.


Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

Bump!

How's it going Screwy? What's the lastest news?

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (30/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Bump!
> 
> How's it going Screwy? What's the lastest news?
> 
> Chappo




Finally a local who takes things seriously, I have a new contractor/builder. The last contractor came back with his new shaved price, dropped the quote in the letterbox and phoned to say he would call next day to discuss the changes, haven't heard from him in over a week. 

New guy spent 3 hours here with his offsiders, using a laser level they worked out the fall and with a planning app they started with what I wanted then turned it on the block every which way, moving bits and retaining walls etc until Bingo, finally a design that met every one of my criteria (thinking now this will be expensive). Block retaining walls, split face block near the house and flat grey down the backyard, big three metre clearance bay for the van and a hobby area with a bar covered area across the front. Surprisingly the quote came in well under the previous contractor who had planned for timber retainers. Told him to go away and sharpen his pencil, indicated where he had overestimated in a couple of areas. Now have a new contract and price, deposit and progressige payment I'm happy. Soon as it's through council I can sit and have a beer of an afternoon watching it being built. 

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (30/5/09)

I'm happy for ya mate and it sounds like you've finally got someone who knows what he is doing. Local contractors are the go as they tend to not want to shit in their own nest.

Keep us to date Screwy!

Chappo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (30/5/09)

glad its going forward again for you screwy... what a bloody pita its been ..

cheers


----------



## MattC (30/5/09)

Good to hear Screwy, finally some positive news!! You will be christening your shed in no time!!

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (16/7/09)

Screwy,

Good to see you brewcasting today. :super: 

Sorry I couldn't hang around longer and bug you....it would've been fun.

I noticed you had your rig under the pergola still.

I guess this means you haven't got the shed quite up and going yet.

You probably covered this in the session this morning....but how is the shed project going?

When's the trip to Gympie ?

PB


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/09)

After 6 weeks in council, things have finally begun.

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> After 6 weeks in council, things have finally begun.
> 
> Screwy



Yayyyy!! bre day at Srewy' can't wait.

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (6/8/09)

Screwy! I'm excited. I was only thinking the other day to dig up this thread and see where your at.

WooHoo!! I see a slab and the beginnings of block walls! "Screwed Brewery" here we come.

*WARNING!!!!* 
Don't forget to perform the *Roof Wetting Party* FFS! *Very very man cave ritual!* I'm not kidding it's *very important stuff*... on second thoughts I better come up there when she's done to make sure you do it right otherwise it could disaster! Henno you better come down from up North mate I don't think something this important can be left up to Screwy. 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Batz (6/8/09)

Enough to give you a hard on hey screwy :lol: 

Can't wait till the brew house warming !  :beer: :chug: 

Batz


----------



## syd_03 (6/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> True but so far no-one has suggested adding sugaz to the fill material or the concrete slab......
> 
> Cheers SJ



That is because adding sugaz to the slab would have prevented or severely delayed the concrete hydration process.


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/09)

Batz said:


> Enough to give you a hard on hey screwy :lol:



Funny buggers :lol:



syd_03 said:


> That is because adding sugaz to the slab would have prevented or severely delayed the concrete hydration process.



:blink:


----------



## Steve (6/8/09)

bindi said:


> Bump, now what?



Sorry for the off topic screwy....but whats happened to Bindi. Havent heard either hide nor hair of him since I had a beer with him at the Wig n Pen over the Easter long weekend. Did he make it back to QLD?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/09)

Steve said:


> Sorry for the off topic screwy....but whats happened to Bindi. Havent heard either hide nor hair of him since I had a beer with him at the Wig n Pen over the Easter long weekend. Did he make it back to QLD?
> Cheers
> Steve




He phoned me about a week ago, so he's still about, had a couple of new brews on tap that were tickling his fancy. Doesn't post often on AHB these days.

Screwy


----------



## jayandcath (6/8/09)

Pick me up on the way Chappo and I'll come up as security, I here things can turn nasty in Gympie.  

Jay



Chappo said:


> Screwy! I'm excited. I was only thinking the other day to dig up this thread and see where your at.
> 
> WooHoo!! I see a slab and the beginnings of block walls! "Screwed Brewery" here we come.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/09)

jayandcath said:


> Pick me up on the way Chappo and I'll come up as security, I here things can turn nasty in Gympie.
> 
> Jay




Yeah the locals can get a bit outa hand :lol:

Screwy


----------



## syd_03 (6/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> :blink:


woulda stopped or stalled it going off


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

jayandcath said:


> Pick me up on the way Chappo and I'll come up as security, I here things can turn nasty in Gympie.
> 
> Jay




Done Jay! Prolly drag Sully's sorry pathetic excuse for an arse up with me as well? Bradsbrews, BribieG, GravityGuru, InCider (why did I just get a cool shiver up my spine?) or anyone, are ya interested to make the trip to give Screwy's a hard time? I'll be particular about tell him how he SHOULD have done it! :lol: Remember this is a Roof Wetting *partay* so it traditional that you fall down in an drunken stuper. Might wanna throw in the swags could be a long one?

Anyway Screwy just keep the progress photo's coming I'll organise the rest...  

(Do you think we should ask Screwy First? Nah!)

Cheers

Chap Chap

BTW Love ya Screwster!


----------



## InCider (7/8/09)

Use clingwrap instead of an airlock.


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/09)

InCider said:


> Use clingwrap instead of an airlock.




Would that stop it going off too Sean :lol: 

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/09)

Today..........things don't happen very quickly here in Gumpy.............:lol:


----------



## Batz (7/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> Today..........things don't happen very quickly here in Gumpy.............:lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 29530
> View attachment 29531




One of the reasons you live there Screwy !


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/09)

Batz said:


> One of the reasons you live there Screwy !




The reason WE live around here Batz :super:


----------



## bradsbrew (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Done Jay! Prolly drag Sully's sorry pathetic excuse for an arse up with me as well? Bradsbrews, BribieG, GravityGuru, InCider (why did I just get a cool shiver up my spine?) or anyone, are ya interested to make the trip to give Screwy's a hard time? I'll be particular about tell him how he SHOULD have done it! :lol: Remember this is a Roof Wetting *partay* so it traditional that you fall down in an drunken stuper. Might wanna throw in the swags could be a long one?
> 
> Anyway Screwy just keep the progress photo's coming I'll organise the rest...
> 
> ...


Well Chap Chap I have noticed the blocks and straight away thought that I would have give screwy some advice on coating systems for that particular environment, actually knowing that there will be naked flames and heat involved perhaps I could offer some advice on intumescent coatings.
Actually to be honest I would just like to come along drink beer and say nice shed man!!

Brad


----------



## Henno (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Henno you better come down from up North mate I don't think something this important can be left up to Screwy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Sounds like a plan is being formulated here. Liking it already. Have we asked him yet?

Can't see it being before the case swap at this rate though. Maybe in the new year?


----------



## InCider (8/8/09)

Hope no-one notices the outsiders...


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/09)

InCider said:


> Hope no-one notices the outsiders...




Yep....outsiders, more than one tooth :lol:

Screwy


----------



## pdilley (8/8/09)

Ok Now that you got council approval, pull a fast one on them and stick up this:


Tell them its to run your grain mill on the bottom left for your home brewing 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/09)

Well after a few weeks of.....................well................nothing happening. I had to jump up and down and make a lot of noise but......

Look what's happening today.....yay!!!!!!


----------



## bonj (24/8/09)

:super:


----------



## winkle (24/8/09)

If you need a hand with the shed build, I believe StillScottish should have just about mastered the art by now.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/8/09)

Retaining wall with fill behind it Screwy! Good stuff...

Geez that last shot really gives you the perspective how much slope you have in the backyard  . 

Looks like a roof wetting party is coming up soon YEA!!

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## winkle (24/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Retaining wall with fill behind it Screwy! Good stuff...
> 
> Geez that last shot really gives you the perspective how much slope you have in the backyard  .
> 
> ...



Ya reckon we should give him one month? (Don't forget the pizza oven Screwy)


----------



## chappo1970 (24/8/09)

winkle said:


> Ya reckon we should give him one month? (Don't forget the pizza oven Screwy)




Max 3 weeks Perry it's only a slab, 4 walls and roof FFS... We ain't building the Story Bridge now? Are we Screwy?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Henno (24/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Max 3 weeks Perry it's only a slab, 4 walls and roof FFS... We ain't building the Story Bridge now? Are we Screwy?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Don't bloody jinx him Chappo. How long has it taken the poor bastard to get the pad organised! It is Gumpie remember.


----------



## stillscottish (24/8/09)

winkle said:


> If you need a hand with the shed build, I believe StillScottish should have just about mastered the art by now.



ABSCO - Aboriginal word meaning "Shed of a thousand ill-fitting parts" :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/09)

5pm..............Everything was ok up to then...........

The plan shows the patio above the shed at 3.5M wide. Retaining wall footings excavated and dug according to plans given to the concretor........cut and excavated at 3M..........................FCUK :angry: 







Looks like another shitfight tomorrow.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/8/09)

Whoops Screwy...  sorry should have crossed me finger when I said that.

But seriously when will these dick-heads learn to read plans FFS. It's not as if it's some new! Read twice, measure twice and cut once  

Kick their arses in morning Screwy!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Whoops Screwy...  sorry should have crossed me finger when I said that.
> 
> But seriously when will these dick-heads learn to read plans FFS. It's not as if it's some new! Read twice, measure twice and cut once
> 
> ...




So far the builder has been delayed due to...... 1. Injured falling off his motorcycle. 2. Problems at home 3. Office person on holiday 4. Has the flu. 

All work so far has been done by a subbie who has been fantastic to deal with and a really great tradesman. After finishing a wall and return one afternoon, he went home and realised that the plan from the builder had to be 30mm out (apparently the builders plan had not allowed for a step down and recessed door), he came back next morning and pulled the blockwork apart and relaid the corner and return to the correct specs. He has been told to follow the plan given to him by the building contractor. So far we have found the the plan that the subbie was given has been altered in two places from the plan supplied to us and council. Frustrating for him and us, a real PITA.

This problem of the footing being .5M out is a real PITA as the footing is 400 wide and .55 deep. To try and excavate another footing beside it through rocky natural will mean lots of extra concrete as the trenches will break through. Naturally the builder will be looking to have me accept/compromise on the specs and loose .5 of a metre over 14M of patio. Good luck to him :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (24/8/09)

That's just inexcusable and frankly just plain unprofessional. At least you have a good subbie? I'm gobbed smacked. As with anything there is a work around to solve the problem but he shouldn't be pinching your pocket to fix his stuff ups.

I hope it turns around for ya Screwy.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (25/8/09)

Bump!

What happened Screwy?

Good news I hope?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Bump!
> 
> What happened Screwy?
> 
> ...



Subbie had a look at his plan again this morning, two pages, correct dimensions on one, incorrect on the other, unfortunately he was going off the incorrect page. Plans as supplied by Contractor, so the machines will be back this arvo to fix it up. 

Also, included in the quote 40 cube of fill, needed -10 cube! Ten cube left over after excavation so the operator spread it around and shaped the site, nice. Another point for .............er.....discussion, will sort it all out with the cheque book. Love PPS Chappo :super: 



Screwy


----------



## Henno (25/8/09)

Don't sort it out with the cheque book Mike, get Chappo to come up and I'll come down and we'll sort him out with various metal things laying around in our trucks, problem solvered.


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/09)

All fixed, machines left around 4.30pm. Some extra trenches, power and drainage all sorted, ready for bedding and boxing. Back on track, BTW plumber said he called on another 2 sites, one is the contractors brother, they have not seen him either, apparently very sick with the flu.

Glad it's not just me.

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew (25/8/09)

Screwy if it makes you feel better.. today the builder constucting my deck copped a big gust of wind as he was standing a 6m timber post into its stirrup and lost control and it smacked fair into one of my silky oak windows, he had a glassy come and "fix" it but it is fucked and at the end of the day was moving a large joist tripped and put a massive hole in the lower sheeting which by the way was shadow edge asbestos and has told the wife he can fix it :huh: . Cant wait to see him tommorrow and tell him I actually deliver and assess and sign off on class B asbestos removal.
But what he has done is pretty dam good and proffesional he just had an unfortunate day and was very embarressed .

Brad


----------



## lczaban (25/8/09)

Chappo said:


> But seriously when will these dick-heads learn to read plans FFS. It's not as if it's some new! Read twice, measure twice and cut once



On another topic, it's amazing that some of the cock ups that appear in plans and all because someone was too lazy to check their figures. As a surveyor, everyone is all too willing to jump down your throat when you get it wrong and as a result, half a surveyor's time is checking and double checking to get it right. It just amazes me that and architect/engineer/building draftsman (sorry Sully... :unsure: ) can't make sure that figures on both sides of their plans add up to the same figure. IT'S NOT THAT HARD!!!!

Good luck in sorting this mess out Screwy!

<GG ends his rant and goes off in search of a soothing HB>


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/09)

Screwy, hope you allowed for the installation of pole's, cross arms and OWL to run run your Gbit server to the shed... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Screwy, hope you allowed for the installation of pole's, cross arms and OWL to run run your Gbit server to the shed... :icon_chickcheers:




Shite, forgot the comms Stu. 600 Ohm open house to shed would be great, could go underground if I could find a spare V120, give me something to do reading pilots and aligning it each month. Will throw a cat5 in the pipe tomorrow, gotta have XBMC in the shed :lol:


----------



## Henno (31/8/09)

I did a bit of looking around for you and think I have got the bloke you need. Apparently he is very good and can fix just about anything.

























Can't remember his name though.


----------



## Sully (31/8/09)

GravityGuru said:


> It just amazes me that and architect/engineer/building draftsman (sorry Sully... :unsure: ) can't make sure that figures on both sides of their plans add up to the same figure. IT'S NOT THAT HARD!!!!



OT:

I double check all figures but its kinda hard to fuggup with the drawing program I use as its all parametric and I'm not able to fudge figures either. Although the useless twat I worked with always managed to stuff it up somehow no matter how simple stupid the program was so I can see what you are saying. Going back to ACAD though it can easily happen and good practice to double check anyways.




Good luck with the build Screwy.


----------



## Henno (31/8/09)

Screwy had my guy take a look at his shed and supposedly the verdict isn't too good:


----------



## Screwtop (3/10/09)

Some further Progress 28th of Aug

Pouring the footings



The dreaded trench to lay the power conduit, I dug this 600 deep and 5M long, in hindsite, maybe I shouldn't have



From 7th September
Retaining wall finished



Finishing the shed slab


----------



## reviled (3/10/09)

Looking swish mate B)


----------



## clarkey7 (3/10/09)

Great to see things are coming together for you Screwy,

You must be pretty pumped now that the foundations are done. :icon_cheers: 

See ya Soon,

PB


----------



## Screwtop (3/10/09)

Starting to pour the surrounding slab and awning slab 




Now the Patio slab and ramp. Next week shed construction should commence :lol:


----------



## reviled (3/10/09)

*looks outside at the rain, wind and cold*  

It looks nice and warm over there Mike?


----------



## Screwtop (3/10/09)

reviled said:


> *looks outside at the rain, wind and cold*
> 
> It looks nice and warm over there Mike?




Yeah mate, was spitting with rain this morning but not enough to make the gutters run, now dry, 31 and windy. When the plumber hooked up the guttering from the house to the inlet of the tank I said "all we need now is some rain", he pointed to the inlet pipe and said "don't you know thats a rain preventer, we'll have a six month drought now" :lol:

Chers,

Screwy


----------



## gregs (3/10/09)

I can see a lot of thought has gone into this construction, well done Screwy. Oh by the way I can still tast that Red Ale you brought to Andrew's at the brew day, absolutely inspirational.


----------



## Henno (3/10/09)

About time you got some good news Mike. Can I ride my skateboard down the ramp?


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/09)

Any updates?


----------



## winkle (6/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Yeah mate, was spitting with rain this morning but not enough to make the gutters run, now dry, 31 and windy. When the plumber hooked up the guttering from the house to the inlet of the tank I said "all we need now is some rain", he pointed to the inlet pipe and said "don't you know thats a rain preventer, we'll have a six month drought now" :lol:
> 
> Chers,
> 
> Screwy



Tanks are all dry now, down here rain is a distant memory. Having to brew with 100% town water  .

Shed is starting to look good mate :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

Latest Updates:







Going well now

Screwy


----------



## bonj (13/10/09)

Top stuff Screwy!


----------



## clean brewer (13/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Latest Updates:
> 
> View attachment 31903
> View attachment 31905
> ...



Looking good Screwy, a work of art.... :beerbang: Looks like itll be ready just in time for your comeback...  

I think Ill take a trip down in the next couple weeks for a drive and a look and to say hello....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Henno (13/10/09)

Excellent news Screwy. Keep the photos coming mate. Shouldn't be long now hey?


----------



## clarkey7 (13/10/09)

Top stuff Screwy,

Awesome to see that the plan is coming together.

Looking great now... :icon_cheers: 

I get excited and inspired to do similar....then I wake up.

See ya at a brew day soon,

PB


----------



## NickB (13/10/09)

Looking tops Screwy!

Look forward to a beer there someday soon. I'll be building my bar as soon as I can get into this new house (15 days and counting )

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

THIS IS AMAZING

This is why the delivery of the siding was behind time. The driver of this truck was on an earlier delivery. A truck approaching from the other direction was a little wide so he moved over a little to allow passing room on the country road.

There was a step on the front of the tray (see whats left in pic) on the passengers side, it clipped a section of armaguard railing and pulled the armaguard panel out. The rear passenger side duels mounted the armaguard tipping the truck over onto the drivers side. The tool boxes and front corner of the tray and bullbar struck the bitumen and so did the clamp on the rear view mirror frame. The truck was nearly at 90 sliding to the right accross the road when the tyres dug in and flipped it back up almost sending the driver out the passengers side window, he got it undercontrol and off the road. The truck that had been travelling in the opposite direction stopped and the driver came back to check on him. He said that he could see the truck in an almost vertical position in his mirror. 

Bloody amazing have a look at the damage, the front tyre walls were so badly scuffed they had to be replaced, the outer rear duels still show the scuff marks, the control levers for the HiAb arm were bent too. The siding delivery for my shed was late due to the very minor repairs required to the truck, but I couldn't care less, he was one very lucky truck driver. Out of three large rollerdoors tied down on the tray only one was slightly damaged.

AMAZING!!!!

The first pic shows what is left of the step on the passengers side of the tray, which clipped the armaguard.








Screwy


----------



## MarkBastard (13/10/09)

Bloody hell.

That shed is MASSIVE. I am jealous. I would set up a hammock in there and just live in there haha


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

NickB said:


> Looking tops Screwy!
> 
> Look forward to a beer there someday soon. I'll be building my bar as soon as I can get into this new house (15 days and counting )
> 
> Cheers




Brewday is getting closer mate! Where are you moving to this time??

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/09)

Yesssss!



Guess what went in first

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/09)

LOL, love it Screwy. Looks absolutely fantastic, glad it's finally coming together, it's been an epic mate.
Whens the first brew day for you?
Andrew


----------



## jayandcath (16/10/09)

Nice work Screwy, good to see some things are going in your favour.

Can't wait for the shed wetting. :icon_drunk: 


Might end up with tattoo's again.

Jay


----------



## schooey (16/10/09)

.. Lookin' good, Screwy!

By the time you're tipping the first one in from your maiden brewday, you'll forget all about the pain and pus it took to get there


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/10/09)

That's fantastic Screwtop!! With a shed like that who needs a house! Congratulations.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

i think i just wet my pants. thing of beauty Screwy. i would have a bed out there and never have to worry about arguments with the missus again.

unreal.


----------



## NickB (16/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Brewday is getting closer mate! Where are you moving to this time??
> 
> Screwy




That shed is a beauty! Will be building myself something similar soon hopefully. Only moving 20 mins down the road to Nanango this time 

Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (16/10/09)

That thing is bigger than my f**king house man, looks bloody beautiful :beerbang:


----------



## MarkBastard (16/10/09)

That is incredible. Is the lower bit to park a boat or something?


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/09)

Thanks everyone, 

One happy brewer! Been to the Doc, says I should be able to physically recommence brewing in 6 weeks, the only problem is lifting and reaching. Am really able to get around and do most things for myself now, feeling really fit and can drive again now but the doc says this is the danger time as I may do more than I should, due to feeling so well. Its a PITA. 

Alcohol free 8 weeks will be up in a little over a week..........lookout.....will be on a limit for quite a while though. Once the ballustrading goes on and I'm fit there will be a brewday, and a BPU. 

Some kegs will be emptied now with mates and family moving shit from the garage to the shed. There will finally be some empty kegs to fill with all of the new recipes I've managed to find (nothing to do but troll the internet for beer recipes for the past 7 weeks). Plus we'll be able to house the cars in the garage again. 

Did anyone notice the HLT is missing from the brewstand, it's away being extended to 100L

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> That is incredible. Is the lower bit to park a boat or something?




Yeah, the Caravan Mark. Still some ballustrading, landscaping, retaining walls and turf then it's all done.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## winkle (16/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Yeah, the Caravan Mark. Still some ballustrading, landscaping, retaining walls and turf then it's all done.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Excellent news! :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (16/10/09)

Welcome to the Shed Club Screwy!! :super: 

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (16/10/09)

Woot! Screwy :icon_chickcheers: 

Three things make me very happy mate. Firstly you can have a beer or two soon so you won't be Mr Gumpy anymore (well within reason). Secondly and most importantly, you've got your health back and obviously on the mend. And finally that damn shed looks so farkin great!

Screwy when you're up to it mate how'se abouts some us pony on up your way for that brew day?

Chap Chap


----------



## Zwickel (16/10/09)

Thats bloody beautiful Screwy, I should come over for the opening party :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lilo (16/10/09)

Sen Bloody Sational Screwy..... Shed and your health improvements....
Look forward to catchin up and seein it for real,,, 
Reckon now the 100l UG to the mash tun might be more fittin if it is 500 

Hell go 1000 and brew 4 real. Fill the shed with rig.


----------



## Ross (16/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Woot! Screwy :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Three things make me very happy mate. Firstly you can have a beer or two soon so you won't be Mr Gumpy anymore (well within reason). Secondly and most importantly, you've got your health back and obviously on the mend. And finally that damn shed looks so farkin great!
> 
> ...



+1

Can't wait to see you back in action Screwy...will be there with bells on :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers ross


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Three things make me very happy mate. Firstly you can have a beer or two soon so you won't be Mr Gumpy anymore (well within reason). Secondly and most importantly, you've got your health back and obviously on the mend. And finally that damn shed looks so farkin great!
> 
> Screwy when you're up to it mate how'se abouts some us pony on up your way for that brew day?
> 
> Chap Chap




:lol: Yeah, Mr Cranky Pants at times, withdrawal mate. Would be fun to have some of you buggers here for a brewday. 



Zwickel said:


> Thats bloody beautiful Screwy, I should come over for the opening party :icon_chickcheers:



My door is always open, you know that. And for an opening party, mein vergngen. I now know the value of having a perfusionist close by :lol: but good mates are of even more value.




Lilo said:


> Sen Bloody Sational Screwy..... Shed and your health improvements....
> Look forward to catchin up and seein it for real,,,
> Reckon now the 100l UG to the mash tun might be more fittin if it is 500
> 
> Hell go 1000 and brew 4 real. Fill the shed with rig.



Bloody well would if I could Lilo, looking forward to getting together too mate, want to talk techo stuff again soon.



Ross said:


> +1
> 
> Can't wait to see you back in action Screwy...will be there with bells on :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> cheers ross



Can say that again, been too long eh! things used to be more simple and less busy Ross. Soon Mate.

Cheers All,

Screwy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/10/09)

Great to see you have not overlooked your OH&S commitments. The wheel chair access is a great idea for those long days in the shed  A subterranean room would still have been a great addition as well. Look forward to maybe catching up at Sqyres?


----------



## winkle (17/10/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Great to see you have not overlooked your OH&S commitments. The wheel chair access is a great idea for those long days in the shed  A subterranean room would still have been a great addition as well. Look forward to maybe catching up at Sqyres?



Ahem, I believe its referred to as a skateboard ramp.  
Still should hav put in a cellar Screwy.


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Great to see you have not overlooked your OH&S commitments. The wheel chair access is a great idea for those long days in the shed  A subterranean room would still have been a great addition as well. Look forward to maybe catching up at Sqyres?






winkle said:


> Ahem, I believe its referred to as a skateboard ramp.
> Still should hav put in a cellar Screwy.




Pissed that I didn't go with a cellar would have loved one. After the hassles involved completing this simple three level construction.....................well...................one heart attack was enough :lol:

Screwy


----------

